# Common Ridings



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

ooo, interesting. thats a pretty cool thing to get into!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks like a lot of fun. Could I come with you? Do you think everyone would laugh at me if I showed up on my 14.2 hh Mustang with a western saddle? LOL


----------



## Siggav (Nov 21, 2008)

Sure! just hop across the pond and come to Scotland when there's a Common Ride on 

A 14.2hh wouldn'nt stand out I think. Not everyone rides huge horses. The western tack and riding style would. Especially if you were dressed western as well 

I've actually only been riding English style for a few months. I'm Icelandic and I have a lot of experience trail riding and herding, going over all sorts of terrain and ponying up to 3 horses at once etc. 

The only horse available in Iceland is Icelandic horses (it's illegal to import horses and all the horses already there are Icelandic horses) and, well they're actually ponies really. Roughly 13hh-14.5hh ish. and built like a pony. Until a few months ago I'd never ridden a horse bigger than that. Also the Icelandics are gaited and you focus on the extra gaits all the time.

I rode a 16.5hh horse for the first time this week and wow the ground was far away. 

Anyway I still can't really visualise myself riding big horses like that even though I'm doing it now. I'm so used to my furry, sturdy gaited ponies


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks like fun! I hope you get to join in!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

The Scots are mad!!! In a good way. I have a decent portion of Scottish blood in me as I am decended from Willim Wallace which I think is awesome.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It looks like it would be a lot of fun. What is the purpose of this ride? what is it suppose to symbolize?


----------

